

How can we reduce medication cost? - hoonbae

There are all sorts of chronic disease ranging from diabetes, adhd, HIV, etc. And depending on the chronic conditions, medication costs are extremely expensive.<p>This may be a stupid questions so please let me know if that is the case. But, I was wondering if there would be some sort of innovative approach to lower the cost of these medications through a flash-sale (i.e. groupon, fab.com, gilt) business model.<p>I guess the main objective is to find ways to provide expensive medication to those who are in need that would not just benefit the patient but also the pharmaceutical companies.<p>I came across this website: http://www.goodrx.com/ that is definitely heading towards the direction that I am talking about.<p>I need all the input/comments I could get so feel free to give me some ideas! Thanks!
======
DanBC
In the UK, where people get cheap meds (80% of people taking meds don't pay
for them) the rate of non-compliance with meds is staggering.

The medication budget is something like £9billion per year, and estimates
suggest that half of that is wasted because people don't take the meds
correctly (or at all).

And this is not because the meds are cheap or the illness is trivial. Rates of
non compliance are similar in the US, and for people who will die without
meds. Many organ transplants fail because of medication non-compliance.

